# Selling Timeshares



## jlimrb (Apr 20, 2011)

I went in on a timeshare with two friends of mine many years ago knowing about the maintenence fees.  We had no problem with that because we split them three ways and took turns using points for various vacations or went together.  All three of us are to a point in our lives where we want to sell it now, and split the money three ways.  We've run into problems at every turn.  
     Is it even possible to sell a timeshare without is costing you thousands of dollars in fees or are you pretty much stuck with it for the rest of your life.  It's a very nice timeshare.  We purchased a timeshare at Parkway International located two miles outside of Disneyworld when it was still in the process of being built.  We have the RC which is the gold standard;  complete access to go anywhere any time and we have the points system.  I'm surprised that we are having such a hard time selling it.  I thought that it would be easier than this.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi there.  

Your best bet would be to check out the Buying, Selling, Renting forum.

There you'll see tons of information about how sale prices are so low now--most posters advise to check out the sold prices on eBay for the rock-bottom sales prices.  And it's not pretty--many going for $1 unless you have a top brand name.

Keep in mind eBay is rock bottom pricing.  Sometimes you can have good luck and get a better price with posting your unit on Redweek, etc.  at a competitive price.

But my best advice is to search through that forum for pointers.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 21, 2011)

jlimrb said:


> Is it even possible to sell a timeshare without is costing you thousands of dollars in fees or are you pretty much stuck with it for the rest of your life.


If anyone is promising to sell your timeshare if you'll pay them thousands of dollars or even hundreds of dollars, you are being scammed.  Do check out all the advice on the other forums mentioned in the post above.


----------



## Margariet (May 2, 2011)

Why not donate your timeshare to charity? From what I understand it is hard for Americans to sell their timeshare. So if you don't want it anymore donate it and you won't be stuck with it the rest of you life.


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2011)

Margariet said:


> Why not donate your timeshare to charity? From what I understand it is hard for Americans to sell their timeshare. So if you don't want it anymore donate it and you won't be stuck with it the rest of you life.



They don't accept donations for free anymore - you have to pay $2,000 - $3,000 to make a "donation."


----------



## Margariet (May 3, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> They don't accept donations for free anymore - you have to pay $2,000 - $3,000 to make a "donation."



If you don't want to donate then better rent them out or just use them. You do need vacation, don't you? It's not a good time to sell.


----------

